
Opening Up VR Cyberspace with Matrix, WebVR and WebRTC - Arathorn
https://matrix.org/blog/2017/04/04/opening-up-cyberspace-with-matrix-and-webvr/
======
mxuribe
This is quite exciting! Kudos to the matrix team!

